# Hellllpppp mee noww!!! Please



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i put my girl, omega red, in wiht my male ghost flower. they are for the most part ignoring each other. on occasion one will follow the other around. what is this? he is flaring but not really doning much. its like they are playing tag


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

OH MY GOD THEIR TARING UP THE NEST!! parts of it are floating every where!!
about how long does breeding generally take?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not a breeder, but if they are tearing up the nest then I think it's time to start over and get the female out of there.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, they stopped i think he was trying to get her under to squeeze her adn she didnt want to. the nest is sitll huge and and she is now hiding.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

omega red is realllyyyy good at hiding from him. shes been hiddent for a while now and he is searching every where.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

shes seems really really afraid is that normal? im watching them closely and neither seem to have gotton hurt very much yet. no torn fins missing scales are anything. she just seems really shook up. normally shes really really fiesty.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

half of omega reds tail is now missing, so im taking her out. if any one feels like acctaully giving me advice i would really really appriciate it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she's getting torn up then, yeah, I'd remove her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I'm not a breeder, but if they are tearing up the nest then I think it's time to start over and get the female out of there.


A recent female did this. I removed her for a day and replaced her with a new female. Then I took out the new female and replaced the old female, good spawning behavior


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> shes seems really really afraid is that normal? im watching them closely and neither seem to have gotton hurt very much yet. no torn fins missing scales are anything. she just seems really shook up. normally shes really really fiesty.


Usually (with my pairs) the female is very scared. My black delta tore up a female and last week she was really scared of my halfmoon. I jarred them next to each other and now she's not afraid.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> half of omega reds tail is now missing, so im taking her out. if any one feels like acctaully giving me advice i would really really appriciate it.


Remove her and watch for infection.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As for "Playing tag" this is normal.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea shes too beat up too breed she needs months of rest. i bought a new mustard gas female oh my god shes amazing.she has the breeding strips already and i can see her eggs. im pretty sure shes a crown tail and the other people didnt know wtf they were talking about.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah some chasing and nipping is normal as long as it doesn't get too violent where someone's life is in danger.


----------



## JoseAndPooka (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi so I got a betta few weeks ago (male) and today I just bought a female. Iknew u cldnt put two males 2 gthr but I thought a male & female wld be fine. Obviously I was wrong. I have him in a small fish bowl now and her in the container I bought her in. Part of me wants to try to put them in my 2 gal(?) fish tank and see how that works bc I used to have 2 bettas+ other fish in a 13 gal tank and it was fine. HELP!
Ps sry i'm writing a ? On ur forum Idk how to post my own LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would not put a male and female together no matter what size tank it is. IMO its a recipe for disaster. Someone will get hurt or killed. Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## JoseAndPooka (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks
But now my prob is... What to do with pooka? Will walmart take her back? I don't have enuf room for another tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

JoseAndPooka said:


> Thanks
> But now my prob is... What to do with pooka? Will walmart take her back? I don't have enuf room for another tank.


I wouldn't take her back. You could probably get a small jar to put her in


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about a gallon jar?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

go look at a thrift store or if your tank is big enough make a divider for it...and walmart sells a little one gallon glass betta tank that comes with rocks a plant and water coditioner for like 8-9 $ after tax


----------

